# Cheaper Than Safer Driver



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

On Thursday night, after a few beverages, I asked one of the hotel staff to drive me home and I'll give him taxi fare back.

So he did. I gave him Dhs 40 (the taxi would have been about Dhs 12). 

He was happy and I was happy, considering Safer Driver charges Dhs 120, no less.


----------

